# Say goodbye to tinaunderthebridge and loakglen...



## Joe Blow (5 October 2005)

...and say hello to Snake Pliskin and Milk Man.   

Just thought I'd let you all know about the username changes so everybody knows who is who.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 October 2005)

Milk man?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 October 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> ...and say hello to Snake Pliskin and Milk Man.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know about the username changes so everybody knows who is who.




Thanks for making it official Joe.  

Snake


----------



## Knobby22 (5 October 2005)

Oh I get it.


----------



## Happy (5 October 2005)

Is it in straight or reverse order?
Also, are they in any way connected?

Bit odd, and I did not say odd couple (yet   ).


----------



## Happy (5 October 2005)

And imagine that it all started by Tech/a looking at hairy legs or between (not sure), only to be confronted with the snake   .


----------



## Happy (5 October 2005)

Last one, promise   

Looking at the names harder I just realised that one can milk snake, quite crafty couple I say, not odd at all, if anything more complimentary.

I better disappear for a while, until dust settles down, hope I will not need snake oil to get better.


----------



## Milk Man (6 October 2005)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Oh I get it.




So did your mum!   Sorry couldnt help it. This milk man thing should make for some interesting wordplay! Now someone come up with a sentence with Knobby, Snake and Milk Man in it. Could sound like a porno.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 October 2005)

Too true!


----------

